# Challenge Coin



## MightyMouse (14 Sep 2006)

I am curious if the MP branch has an official challenge coin, if so where can they be purchased?


----------



## Dissident (14 Sep 2006)

Yes. CFMPA Bordem.
Online Kit shop if you have DIN access:
http://borden.mil.ca/cfmpa/English/KitShop_e.asp

Say hello to Cpl Boyd for me.


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

It's called a badge.  If you challenge one to see it, he has to show you.


----------



## captjtq (29 Sep 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> It's called a badge.  If you challenge one to see it, he has to show you.



I'd certainly like to see where it says I have to show anyone my badge just because they asked... I'll show it to you in the line of duty, otherwise it's staying in my wallet.


----------



## FastEddy (30 Sep 2006)

MightyMouse said:
			
		

> I am curious if the MP branch has an official challenge coin, if so where can they be purchased?




Are you referring to a LEO's pocket ID Badge which also has to be supported by his ID Card ???.

Usually I have found, if you haven't been issued with one, you don't need one, or your not supposed to have one.

Cheers.


----------



## Trinity (30 Sep 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> It's called a badge.  If you challenge one to see it, he has to show you.



Yeah.. and how many reserve MP's get issued with a badge?

Hrm..  

That's a good reason to have a coin!


----------



## keaner (30 Sep 2006)

Are yoe referring to a coin issued by the MP Branch....EME has a coin....if someone challenges me, and has a lower number, I have to buy the round ;D


----------



## FastEddy (30 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Yeah.. and how many reserve MP's get issued with a badge?
> 
> Hrm..
> 
> That's a good reason to have a coin!




It would be helpfull if someone would define "coin" as suggested to in this thread.

And how would any "coin" or "medalion" (even if had a reference or inscription to the MP), be a indicator or identification of the bearer with the MP ?.

Cheers.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Sep 2006)

US Army MP coin.

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/priorservice_1918_19671388


----------



## Trinity (30 Sep 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> It would be helpfull if someone would define "coin" as suggested to in this thread.



1st post



> I am curious if the MP branch has an *official challenge coin*, if so where can they be purchased?



It doesn't get any clearer than that.


----------



## FastEddy (1 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> 1st post
> 
> It doesn't get any clearer than that.



It appears that your comprehension of this subject is far Superior to mine, so perhaps you would be so kind as to explain the following.

1. Why does one need one ?

2. What is it used for ?

3. How, if, do you use it ?

4. Who requires one  ?

5. If discribed as a coin, does it have any monetary value ?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2006)

:

FastEddy

You're Not.




			
				FastEddy said:
			
		

> It appears that your comprehension of this subject is far Superior to mine, so perhaps you would be so kind as to explain the following.
> 
> 1. Why does one need one ?



One doesn't "need" one, but one can purchase one from their 'Kit Shop' to support their Unit/Formation/Branch/Service/CF or whatever.



			
				FastEddy said:
			
		

> 2. What is it used for ?



It is used for exactly what it is called: a challenge.  It is also a souvenir.



			
				FastEddy said:
			
		

> 3. How, if, do you use it ?



You pull out your coin and challenge others of your Unit/Branch/etc. to show theirs.  It has already been covered here and in other threads.  If you have a higher number; you buy the other a drink.  If the other doesn't have a/their coin; they buy.



			
				FastEddy said:
			
		

> 4. Who requires one  ?



No one really needs one.  It is a 'tradition'/Unit quiff/whatever thing.  



			
				FastEddy said:
			
		

> 5. If discribed as a coin, does it have any monetary value ?


  

NO!  It can not be used in anyway as currency, unless someone is stupid enough to accept it as such.  Its' only monetary value is what you spent to buy it.  I am not sure what the depreciation rate on it may be.  If it gets you a free drink or two, it probably pays for itself.

I am sure that if you had read some of the other posts mentioning these traditions you would have not had to ask these questions.  Hope this helps.


----------



## FastEddy (1 Oct 2006)

[qote author=George Wallace link=topic=50281/post-454225#msg454225 date=1159726544]



I am sure that if you had read some of the other posts mentioning these traditions you would have not had to ask these questions.  Hope this helps.


[/quote]

Thank you  George, you certainly cleared that up, (probally for a lot of people).

Admittedly, out of the 440833 posts in 27485 topics I certainally missed that one.

In the Search, under Challenge Coin, this is the only listed Thread under this Heading.

Cheers.


----------



## Dissident (3 Oct 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Challenge_coin


----------



## Trinity (3 Oct 2006)

Now that it's been a few days..    I can reply without being sarcastic as
your previous tone would have had me flaming you, which incidentally
is not the point of this post.



Eddy.. I don't know how you spent 10 years in the military without ever
running into the concept of challenge coins.  Maybe you were a reservist,
maybe MP's don't socialize with other people, maybe they didn't have
branch challenge coins.. I don't know.  I've tried to speculate how you didn't
run into challenge coins over 10 years.  

Dissident does make a good point.  Wiki or even Google would have turned up the
information you were searching for in mere seconds.  Probably would have been
faster than searching "challenge coin" on the site, which incidentally, didn't provide
much info (I checked, you're right... it was pretty poor for info).  

So, I've checked my sarcasm at the door and I'm not trying to engage you in
confrontation but I am just curious how you could manage to not
run into any type of challenge coin situation after 10 years in any mess, branch
or even here with the army.ca coin?


----------



## MightyMouse (3 Oct 2006)

I was just curious if they are obtainable.  I have collected coins from my old Air Defence unit and Arty unit.  So I guess I would say that I collect them for a stupid reason like sentiment.


----------



## MP 811 (3 Oct 2006)

Not trying to stir up any shite either but theirs a big different in showing your "tin" and showing your coin.  If you get coined, someone's buying a round.  I highly doubt there's a round going round after someone's been tinned.

Challenge coins have been around along time.  Next time you see a jumper with a white leaf, ask him for his coin. Oh please let it be me........... ;D


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 Oct 2006)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> Not trying to stir up any shite either but theirs a big different in showing your "tin" and showing your coin.  If you get coined, someone's buying a round.  I highly doubt there's a round going round after someone's been tinned.
> 
> Challenge coins have been around along time.  Next time you see a jumper with a white leaf, ask him for his coin. Oh please let it be me........... ;D



Yes please, more than 1 or 2 free drinks over the years. ;D


----------



## FastEddy (3 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Now that it's been a few days..    I can reply without being sarcastic as
> your previous tone would have had me flaming you, which incidentally
> is not the point of this post.
> 
> ...




In my ten years in the Provost Corps (permanent force)  I had never heard the subject or mention of Challenge Coins, or their existence. In or out of the Mess. 

And since that time I have not been aware of their existence as strange as that might seem to you.

I apologize if you mistook my wording and questions to you as sarcastic.

My understanding of the Army.ca Coin, is that it is a memento and souvenir and has no other implications. And that it is not a challenge coin as such. This I gathered from inquiries of Army.ca membership.


----------



## Trinity (4 Oct 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> My understanding of the Army.ca Coin, is that it is a memento and souvenir and has no other implications. And that it is not a challenge coin as such. This I gathered from inquiries of Army.ca membership.



No worries about the tone of the other posts.

Sig Des has learned the hard way MANY times from HitorMiss to bring his Army.ca coin with him!
Anyone that I know who has an army.ca coin recognizes it as a challenge coin. Granted I have
5 coins (2 units and 2 trade coins plus army.ca) so I stopped carrying them all around unless
I'm going to anything remotely Army.ca.  

Although they were nice to me at the last meet knowing I didn't have mine (probably cause I was a Padre)


----------



## CombatMP265 (31 Oct 2006)

I picked up mine when I went to Borden and everyone in my unit knows what its for who's gone to Borden (and are the ones subject to the rules). 

Last Mess Dinner I brought mine and pulled it on a couple guys. Although I didn't collect on anyone who didn't have theirs and I bought a couple rounds its a good morale booster. I find it primarily the reserve who use the coin as a builder for esprit de corps.


----------



## Sig_Des (31 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Sig Des has learned the hard way MANY times from HitorMiss to bring his Army.ca coin with him!



It was only (counts fingers).... three times that he got me before I started porting it in my wallet.  

IT's sits alongside my C & E branch coin.

I've found that a lot of branches use the coins, as well as the airborne, and if you're fortunate enough to see it, there's the one for the black pyjama slumber party.


----------

